# Keystone trains - anyone running them?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Keystone engines, cars, track, etc.? They seem to be out there and fairly decent priced to start with but I do not want to end up with something that is going to fall apart right away! Thanks in advance for your input!

Rich


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never heard of them. Looks like they do have a website. But if you look under "History", there is none.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Look under Buddy L, that is how they were sold in the past.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The drive train on the loco is pretty worthless. One of the guys here just got a new motor and gear box for his. The cars are Bachmann Big Hauler clones without the metal wheels. 

-Brian


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I would advise against them. Not a well put together starter set. You would do better with another manufacturer, even if they are more expensive. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My Keystone/Bloody L circus loco will barely pull itself and a bobber caboose up my 4% grades, let alone the other 3 cars that cam with the set. the Bachmann Big hauler will at least pull about 3 cars over. this is a set designed for dead flat operations


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought no one would EVER ask!!!

Let me tell you my story
It started with wanting a Circus train..Bachmann..NO...I had to have a Keystone because it was PRETTY!!!!

What a mistake!!!

I have to say that their customer service is pretty good.

I recieved mine as a gift from my wife, well I unpacked it and tried to run it...it just stood there and whinned real loud, which meant to me that the gears were touching very lightly!

I called them and they sent me out a replacement engine..THAT too also just stood there on the track and whinned, again telling me that the gears were not touching!

I called them and they stated that it was tested before it was sent to me.......I really do not believe this, but the guy lead me to believe me that it was throughly tested prior to shipment..again I do not believe this to be true..as both boxes had no signs of abuse!

The second time they gave me a story, and really did not want to replace it, he called back after I called him back to ask about the status, he stated that he was going to send me out a new set, being throughly tested, before it is being sent to me!

That was last week I am still waiting for it to arrive...I am starting to feel that I was told a story!

My advice is that if you plan on buying a Keystone train...DON'T...save up a little more money and buy at least a bachman..I know they work out of the box! 


They are made very flimsy and cheap!

After I get one that works it will finish out life as a shelf queen....looking pretty, as running it would not be very productive.


Their customer servive is great! But the train...well stay away!

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bubba,

I take it by your four posts that you REALLY don't like Keystone trains!







This was very helpful! From what I have read here you folks saved me some $.

So far I have three train sets, an Aristocraft RC Cola set, a Bachmann Royal Blue set and an old Lionel (made by Delton) set. This seems to be a good start and I can't wait for spring!

RJR


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No actuall my computer at work was doing something funky, and didn't realize it before it posted 4 times..but no I do not reccommend Keystone to ANYONE!

Their customer service..yes I do reccommend..but that doesn't help with the trains running as they should out of the box!

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I will say that Bloody L / Keystone *DO* make *perfectly good rolling stock* that can be a great inexpensive way to add to your freight car fleet. Its the engines that are lacking.


----------



## Sirgunalot (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just starting out in the G scale world myself and had happened to see the Keystone cars for a reasonable price! I can sum this up pretty quickly........ my 3 year old now has them!!!! There his now!! Even as a beginner I could see that they are very cheaply made. But if you have a 3 year old who likes trains you can always give them to him.  Doug


----------

